# books "feeding the athlete Pigeon" or "feed to win"



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey fellow bird folks. looking for either of these books, both are not being sold anymore. will pay full price, and shipping 

Feeding the athlete pigeon 
feed to win 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you check ebay.


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

NONE there, heard these are good books


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Jedds pigeon suppy has both books.


----------

